# VaTech vs. Boise State



## Jody Hawk (Sep 6, 2010)

What is this, the battle of the ugly uniforms?


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 6, 2010)

haha the uniforms r bad...flea flicker first play


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 6, 2010)

wow turnover


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 6, 2010)

Fumble already


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 6, 2010)

I love the uniforms especially the helmet. Looks like the standard Hokie D,smashing and mixing up the QB


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah not a very Big Fan of either Uniform! I like VT's old uniforms.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

Man this Boise Def. is for real...lol


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

I mean Really for real...lol


----------



## nickel back (Sep 6, 2010)

go  Boise State ........I hope they win


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 6, 2010)

Boise is looking good, glad they only got 3 out of that fumble!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 6, 2010)

Blocked!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

WOW!! Blocked Punt!


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 6, 2010)

Crap! Boise is bringing it!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 6, 2010)

touchdown Boise st.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

Is Boise making this look easy or is it just me? lol

Come on VT I know you can do better then that!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 6, 2010)

Boise is for real boys !!!!!!


----------



## boothy (Sep 6, 2010)

10-0


----------



## specrider (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow VT looks bad.  typical ACC play


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Boise is for real boys !!!!!!



Either That or VT just Sucks this year..lol


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

specrider said:


> Wow VT looks bad.  typical ACC play



Typical ACC Play?? VT has had 10 or more wins for the last  6 years.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 6, 2010)

VT is giving the game away


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Reminds me of a nightmare us Bammers had a couple of years ago...
Beamer Ball is looking awful weak right now.


----------



## boothy (Sep 6, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Typical ACC Play?? VT has had 10 or more wins for the last  6 years.



Virginia Tech never wins a big game against a top opponent.  Beamer's record against top 5 teams is 1-17,  that is pathetic.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 6, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> Typical ACC Play?? VT has had 10 or more wins for the last  6 years.



You sound like a georgia fan  .


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

boothy said:


> Virginia Tech never wins a big game against a top opponent.  Beamer's record against top 5 teams is 1-17,  that is pathetic.



It's early yet, give it time.  That being said............. GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

boothy said:


> Virginia Tech never wins a big game against a top opponent.  Beamer's record against top 5 teams is 1-17,  that is pathetic.



Yeah that is Pathetic...lol... Still VA Tech is a good Team.. just not right now...lol.. Still a lot of Ball let to play.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

ACguy said:


> You sound like a georgia fan  .



Yeah I guess I better stop having excuses for everything...lol


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 6, 2010)

Man, you wait all summer for the first game and expect so much....Then you seat here every play going okay here we go. Come on guys let's get it together!


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 6, 2010)

man another touchdown....boise state is rolling.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

Man Boise is a pretty good team.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 6, 2010)

You got to love this. Don't know if Boise will win, but they know it's them against the world.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 6, 2010)

*vt sux.*

Game over.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 6, 2010)

This game kinda reminds me of the UGAy vrs Bamma blackout game. You know, the game where the mutts laid a big egg on Sanford and Son stadium on national TV !!!


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Well oiled machine.


----------



## gin house (Sep 6, 2010)

17-0 either boise deserves national recognition or virginia tech sucks.   boise looks jam up all the way around, i givem that.  should have tested the broncos with an SEC team, then wed see what they were. lol.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

Well that was the 1st Qt. That I exptected.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

gin house said:


> 17-0 either boise deserves national recognition or virginia tech sucks.   boise looks jam up all the way around, i givem that.  should have tested the broncos with an SEC team, then wed see what they were. lol.



I agree the Boise Looks Good Right now and VT is not rep. the ACC very well.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 6, 2010)

Boise is fast and tough, they are dominating in every facet.

I'll go ahead and call it now, if (when) they run the table they will play for all the marbles.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

I am pullin for VT, but drinkin a Sweetwater Blue.....it's just weird.

VT lookin a little better now.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been amazed at Boise's defense, these boys are good !!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Boise is fast and tough, they are dominating in every facet.
> 
> I'll go ahead and call it now, if (when) they run the table they will play for all the marbles.



If VT wins then they will get a real team for the NC game...provided they run the table.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 6, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> If VT wins then they will get a real team for the NC game...provided they run the table.


 

I don't think VT will win and I don't think they will run the table either?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> I've been amazed at Boise's defense, these boys are good !!!!!!



Hokies are back in the game now though...whirrs the Broncos D at now? Pretty nice drive.  Not a cheap shortfield drive.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

gawd, i hate these announcers....


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

The Hokies Can score but can they Stop the Boise Offense is the question.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

This series is a three and out for BSU....VT is fired up.


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 6, 2010)

That score makes me feel a little better, nice drive! Now if the D can stop/slow their offense.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 6, 2010)

ACguy said:


> You sound like a georgia fan  .



Well VT does it in the ACC, where UGA and South carolina had to share the conference title last year.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

lbzdually said:


> Well VT does it in the ACC, where UGA and South carolina had to share the conference title last year.



No matter who is Playing GA always get brought in the converstaion.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

What a catch!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

How fast can BSU blow a 17 point lead?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> How fast can BSU blow a 17 point lead?



about as fast as VT can blow opportunities....


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> about as fast as VT can blow opportunities....



That is now obvious.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

another chance for VT


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Booyah!!
have we got a game again?


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Booyah!!
> have we got a game again?



x2


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> x2


----------



## boothy (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like it might be a game in the 2nd half.


----------



## ToroAzul (Sep 6, 2010)

Come on VATech, put this Boise nonsense to bed.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

ToroAzul said:


> Come on VATech, put this Boise nonsense to bed.



Please come out and bust them square in the mouth va. tech! 
With the schedule they play ,boise has no business being #3.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2010)

Boise looks good but VT should be winning 21-20.  They blew the field goal but had it first and 10 on the 20.  You have so score in the red zone.

Looks like a good second half coming.  

And I will agree with Gatorb.  No matter what happens in this game and no matter how good they look, which they look good so far, one game does not give you a shot at the big game.

Auburn was crucified in 2004 because of our schedule and we beat 5 teams better than VT.   They may be good enough but cant earn it with that schedule..

I still believe VT will pull this game out.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

Lou just said it...the first five minutes of the third quarter is critical to the rest of the game.


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 6, 2010)

I've lost the feed on Dish. Seems like 1 whole satellite is out


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> I've lost the feed on Dish. Seems like 1 whole satellite is out



Boise had two good plays negated by penalty. Just punted out of bounds to VT.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

3 and out for VT. Just punted to Boise. no return.
tell me when you get your feed back.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 6, 2010)

and then Tech went 3 and out


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks I've got it on game tracker, not like watching, but at least I can keep up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> thanks I've got it on game tracker, not like watching, but at least I can keep up.



go to espn360. It should be on there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

VT is trying to make a good game of this. I sure hope they can pull it off.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like we got a Game!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2010)

Momentum is changing.  Vt ahead .  21-20


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

Brent Musburger has a point....VT depth is wearing BSU down.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Here we go! St. is gonna wear down in the east coast humidity .
I'm hoping! LOL


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

He wore down on that run.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

well....... ( insert word choice here)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well....... ( insert word choice here)


 
Puts the Boise D right back on the field though. I hope VT answers right back.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

They didn't sustain a long drive to let their defense recoup. Blocked extra pt. too.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

What with Boise wanting to run the kick offs back 9 yards deep in the endzone? Yeah it has worked some but it only takes one good hit.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 6, 2010)

VT's QB needs to run the ball more.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Number 5 is starting to show up!!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

ACguy said:


> VT's QB needs to run the ball more.



Good call.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

add 15 and a first down


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Boise is about to start cramping big time not used to this heat and humidity


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Their kicker blows!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Good play, VT!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

SCHWEEEEETTT~~~~


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice call VT 27-26


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Goin for 2


----------



## ACguy (Sep 6, 2010)

That was a call to go for 2. That would have been a huge point.


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 6, 2010)

denied


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 6, 2010)

well, maybe i was wrong..

good game now.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2010)

Taylor can not throw the deep ball.   Not at all..


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Good game.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Boise is holding like @#$% on the line. Dragging VT defensive line down to the ground.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 6, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Taylor can not throw the deep ball.   Not at all..



He runs alot better then he passes the ball.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 6, 2010)

VT needs to stepup and get a INT.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Gonna come down to has the ball last.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> Boise is holding like @#$% on the line. Dragging VT defensive line down to the ground.



I thought I saw some of that....VT is fast on the D line.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> Gonna come down to has the ball last.



Kinda looks that way!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

How do the refs not see the holding this is the worst I have seen all weekend.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Good miss


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

No good


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 6, 2010)

missed it...i'm going to bed.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> How do the refs not see the holding this is the worst I have seen all weekend.



No way they don't see it,just not calling it.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

VT is wearing them down


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

You think if they lose this will shut Boise up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> You think if they lose this will shut Boise up?


 
I doubt it.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Did he go down?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Looked like nose of the ball touched. I hope not though.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

That play had better stand


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Clearly biased towards BSU.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Good call


----------



## ACguy (Sep 6, 2010)

VT needs to run the boot leg.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

They be in the endzone before Boise knew what happened


----------



## ACguy (Sep 6, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> You think if they lose this will shut Boise up?



No. They need to lose atleast 1 more game for them to shut up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

Geez, i need to go to bed, but i gotta see how this game ends.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

If VT can hold em' this round they have a good shut at nailin this one down...


----------



## ACguy (Sep 6, 2010)

Going for 2 earlier is going to kill VT if BSU gets a TD now.


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 6, 2010)

man, stll no feed, but ESPN.360 (squintvision) to the rescue. Go Hokies (thought I would never say that)


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Going for 2 earlier is going to kill VT if BSU gets a TD now.



We can only hope.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> man, stll no feed, but ESPN.360 (squintvision) to the rescue. Go Hokies (thought I would never say that)



use the fullscreen view!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh tech needs more points ,that field goal helped but, I'm still worried. lol


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great stand defense


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

I sure hope they can score on this possession....


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

Two first downs should sew it up for VT.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Need 7 pts to KO st.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Nail biting territory on the clock. Man I sure would feel better with another TD.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Without some tragedy they will win this game


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Need 7 pts to KO st.



x 2


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

that might shut up the blue lovers.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Im just VT finally woke up


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

it would still be an ugly win though.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> i hope we can put all the foolishness to rest now.



Me two


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

here we go, for all the marbles....


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

leaving BSU with a chance..


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

was that an obvious block in the back?


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Coming back


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

What that is bull@#$%


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

They got shafted on that call...


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

He coach was chewing his !@#


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dang'it it's not over


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Dont break VT


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They got shafted on that call...



x10


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Prevent Defense doesnt work


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

ruh roh.....


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

You beat they will make the right call this time


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Techs got 2 beat the refs


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Were never going to hear the end of this we belong crap


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2010)

That call was stupid!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Got to make Boise look good tough


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice pass!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

DADGUMMIT !!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow...what a Game it has turned out to be.


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2010)

need a turnover


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2010)

OT comin?


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2010)

VT just hot hosed out of that game.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 6, 2010)

Guys foot barely hit the sideline and he keeps going and the guy barely touches him and they give BSU 15 extra yards.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I hope they go to the BCS and get the @#$% beat out of them Im talking shown no mercy.


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2010)

Might have left too much time.  I hope so.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

The refs stole that game ,that ticks me off.


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2010)

1:09 is enough time to score.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> The refs stole that game ,that ticks me off.



Of course they are going to give Boise what they want hope they look stupid


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

they haven't completed one long ball all night. What is Beemer thinking?


----------



## bowtechrulez (Sep 6, 2010)

will VT make a come back or tie with 1 min left?


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2010)

LOL.  College football just became boxing.  

Hosed !!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

Need the FG.. i wanna see some QT Play!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 6, 2010)

That was payback for Taylor using the ball earlier to hold himself up.


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2010)

he wasn't thinking


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Ball game right here


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

What a drag...lol...Good Game Boise!


----------



## Resica (Sep 6, 2010)

Entertaining game. Nice win.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Wheres the call ref


----------



## sandhillmike (Sep 6, 2010)

crap


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

The refs stole that game


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, what do you expect when you bring your own refs... VT won that game and had them pinned and the refs gave it away for them...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2010)

hated the ending, but enjoyed the chat session, guys.
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2010)

this is some pitiful play calling down the stretch.  had 2 timeouts and an offense that can move the ball


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

Now they can go on with there Breeze of a Schedule!


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

It is sad when the fans even know this was the only game they had to win to make it to BCS.


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2010)

On the bright side, that last Td covered the second half over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> It is sad when the fans even know this was the only game they had to win to make it to BCS.


 
Let em' bring that smack talk to T-town....... They'll learn what depth is...


----------



## builderrwc (Sep 6, 2010)

Wel....it wasn't boring! Go Hokies!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> It is sad when the fans even know this was the only game they had to win to make it to BCS.



I still dont think they will make it...To many other teams with more strength of a schedule in the Top 5.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 6, 2010)

What is it going to take for Boise St to earn some respect from you guys?  Boise killed themselves with fowls, botched extra points, and an easy missed field goal.  They just went head to head with the #10 team in the country and won.  You may think the refs stole the game ( I don't) but VT should have killed them because BSU is a WAC team.  BSU shouldn't have even been in the game, refs aside.  Face it, BSU is as good as anyone in the country, easy schedule aside!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 6, 2010)

That was sickening.  Now we get to hear about how it's owed to them for the rest of the season.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 6, 2010)

Well - now that they won, I hope Boise wins out AND wins the NC.   I think a non-BCS school winning the BCS would be the final death blow for this ridiculous system.   I don't care one bit about Boise State but I absolutely hate the BCS.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> What is it going to take for Boise St to earn some respect from you guys? Boise killed themselves with fowls, botched extra points, and an easy missed field goal. They just went head to head with the #10 team in the country and won. You may think the refs stole the game ( I don't) but VT should have killed them because BSU is a WAC team. BSU shouldn't have even been in the game, refs aside. Face it,* BSU is as good as anyone in the country, easy schedule aside!*[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> What is it going to take for Boise St to earn some respect from you guys?  Boise killed themselves with fowls, botched extra points, and an easy missed field goal.  They just went head to head with the #10 team in the country and won.  You may think the refs stole the game ( I don't) but VT should have killed them because BSU is a WAC team.  BSU shouldn't have even been in the game, refs aside.  Face it, BSU is as good as anyone in the country, easy schedule aside!



So your telling me they can hang with Bama anyday any time?

Put them in the SEC and see how the do week in and week out.


----------



## boothy (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome game!  Boise state is a good football team.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2010)

Boise looked great.  They have a very physical team and can play up front with anyone.  They are well coached and have all the pieces.

But, and I have said it all along.  Playing one good team a year can not win you a spot for the title.  It just cant.  If they would have beaten VT 50-0 is still would not have mattered.  You have to earn the right to play for the title and one good win cant get you there.

But I was impressed with them.  There are many if and buts on this game on both sides.  Boise had lots of penalties. Both sides missed field goals and the zebras stole the show at the end.  

Boise barely beat the # 10 preseason team.  That cant earn you a spot to the big show.  Who even knows if Oregon St will be ranked when they play them?

Good game.  Good team but no way they can play for the big egg.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> What is it going to take for Boise St to earn some respect from you guys?  Boise killed themselves with fowls, botched extra points, and an easy missed field goal.  They just went head to head with the #10 team in the country and won.  You may think the refs stole the game ( I don't) but VT should have killed them because BSU is a WAC team.  BSU shouldn't have even been in the game, refs aside.  Face it, BSU is as good as anyone in the country, easy schedule aside!


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry fellas for posting several times "THE REFS STOLE THAT GAME" LOL But, they need to pay them more or something cause, the officiating in the last few yrs has certainly gotten worse. OMG


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 6, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> What is it going to take for Boise St to earn some respect from you guys?  Boise killed themselves with fowls, botched extra points, and an easy missed field goal.  They just went head to head with the #10 team in the country and won.  You may think the refs stole the game ( I don't) but VT should have killed them because BSU is a WAC team.  BSU shouldn't have even been in the game, refs aside.  Face it, BSU is as good as anyone in the country, easy schedule aside!



VT spotted them 17 points and had the refs and everybody else against them. Stupid playing calling really put the nail in the coffin for VT but at least the made a game of it. BSU is not that great and the same can be said for VT. Horrible play on both sides.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 6, 2010)

WOW!!! look at the penalties not being called on BSU on the ESPN recap. Chop blocks, holding all over the place. Rediculous.

Big Blue Thugs, I think this will be my new acronym for those losers that need to pay off the refs to win a game in a competitive conference. BBT's.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jetjockey said:
> 
> 
> > What is it going to take for Boise St to earn some respect from you guys? Boise killed themselves with fowls, botched extra points, and an easy missed field goal. They just went head to head with the #10 team in the country and won. You may think the refs stole the game ( I don't) but VT should have killed them because BSU is a WAC team. BSU shouldn't have even been in the game, refs aside. Face it,* BSU is as good as anyone in the country, easy schedule aside!*[/quote]
> ...


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2010)

It was a great game and Boise is a good team, but they'd drop 3 or 4 games if they played an SEC schedule.

Weagle


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 6, 2010)

people on ludes should not drive.....


----------



## weagle (Sep 6, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> people on ludes should not drive.....



or call plays on the last drive in the 4th qtr,


----------



## gin house (Sep 6, 2010)

boise is a good team,  i dont think they can play with anybody but they are a top 15 team for sure.  i didnt see the refs stealing the game, actually thought it was a good job by the refs for both teams.  i dont know if you can measure if boise deserves to take the big stage by playing va tech, va tech is mediocre at best, no o line.  can they play with alabama, florida(previous years) oklahoma, texas........i dont think so but they are a good team.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Boise is good but, not #3 good.


----------



## deerbandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Boise is good but, not #3 good.



x 2


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 6, 2010)

Boise is an excellent Team They Deserve a NC Shot...but they gotta prove more then just beating #10 team barely and If they can be Oregan St....  Is there a team with an easier schedule then that?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 6, 2010)

BSU..  11 fouls for 105 yards.  VT.. 7-55... Your right, the refs were trying to give the game to BSU!


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 6, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> BSU..  11 fouls for 105 yards.  VT.. 7-55... Your right, the refs were trying to give the game to BSU!



Jetjockey those were the penaltys they got called for the left tackle was holding every play. Go back and watch it over agian.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 6, 2010)

You guys are funny.  If VT had just traveled all the way across the country to play BSU in the snow, and barely won, you would be gushing about how good VT is and how they overcame tough conditions to beat a good BSU team.  BSU traveled all they way across the country to play in a stadium that was 80% VT fans in humidity that I guarantee you they are not used to, and still won.  Imagine if VT had gone to Boise to play on the Blue Turf, it would have been a blowout for BSU.  You guys can make all the excuses you want, BSU won.  Their Defense held on VT's last two drives and VT couldn't stop BSU when it counted.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 6, 2010)

Boise won the game.  They are a better team over all than VT.  No doubt about it.  I was impressed with them and Moore. 

But they cant EARN a right to play for the National Championship by beating VT.  

I think they are a top 10 team.  I will give them that respect.  They probably could beat anyone on any given day.  But you have to prove it in a season.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> BSU..  11 fouls for 105 yards.  VT.. 7-55... Your right, the refs were trying to give the game to BSU!



The stupid refs couldn't seem to get the flag out of their pockets. Shoulda been a lot more called.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 6, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> You guys are funny.  If VT had just traveled all the way across the country to play BSU in the snow, and barely won, you would be gushing about how good VT is and how they overcame tough conditions to beat a good BSU team.  BSU traveled all they way across the country to play in a stadium that was 80% VT fans in humidity that I guarantee you they are not used to, and still won.  Imagine if VT had gone to Boise to play on the Blue Turf, it would have been a blowout for BSU.



Now your saying Boise over came the weather


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 6, 2010)

All of these Boise fans better become some Virgina Tech fans so at least they can say they beat one ranked team at the end of the year.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 7, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Here we go! St. is gonna wear down in the east coast humidity .
> I'm hoping! LOL



Actually, I didn't bring it up!  But ya, west coast teams aren't used to the humidity.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 7, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> All of these Boise fans better become some Virgina Tech fans so at least they can say they beat one ranked team at the end of the year.



Well, VT and Oregon ST..........  And we might as well add Oregon and TCU since this is the same team that beat Oregon and TCU last year.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 7, 2010)

Considering the humidity was only around 50% at game time I don't see your argument


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've always liked BSU, I was cheering against them tonight for obvious reasons. Winning one game against a top 25 opponent should not give you a national championship. I fear this may happen now. I'll be honest guys, they impressed me all the way around. Can they play with anyone for one game, I absolutely believe so! Could they do it over the course of a season, I believe not! It is not their fault that they are stuck in a weak conference but it does not change the fact that they are! I would not want to play them right now, I know that.


----------



## burkehunter (Sep 7, 2010)

I liked what I saw in boise state tonight and I'm glad they won to prove that they can play with the big boys but with their schedule strength they don't have a chance at the big game.  Another argument for playoffs in college football.  Bring on the playoffs!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Well, VT and Oregon ST..........  And we might as well add Oregon and TCU since this is the same team that beat Oregon and TCU last year.



C'mon man !!!!  Are you serious?  Adding up two years worth of ranked teams to get there?

In that argument, Alabama played the following ranked teams in two years

Virginia Tech(6)
LSU(9)
Ole Miss (17)
Florida (4)
Texas (2)
Penn St (19)
Arkansas (17)
Florida(4)
LSU(21)
Auburn(22)


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 7, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> C'mon man !!!!  Are you serious?  Adding up two years worth of ranked teams to get there?
> 
> In that argument, Alabama played the following ranked teams in two years
> 
> ...



Exactly !!!! Quite a difference ain't it?


----------



## CamoCop (Sep 7, 2010)

i kinda hope BSU does go to the NC game.  that way Bama will embarass them in front of the entire country.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 7, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> i kinda hope BSU does go to the NC game.  that way Bama will embarass them in front of the entire country.



Taking a lot for granted arent we??


----------



## coggins (Sep 7, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Boise won the game.  They are a better team over all than VT.  No doubt about it.  I was impressed with them and Moore.
> 
> But they cant EARN a right to play for the National Championship by beating VT.
> 
> I think they are a top 10 team.  I will give them that respect.  They probably could beat anyone on any given day.  But you have to prove it in a season.



Good post.  Agreed!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 7, 2010)

Why is everyone so worked up about Boise beating the 3rd best team in the ACC?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Actually, I didn't bring it up!  But ya, west coast teams aren't used to the humidity.



It was only 40% humidity last night...

Is that really that high?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 7, 2010)

burkehunter said:


> I liked what I saw in boise state tonight and I'm glad they won to prove that they can play with the big boys but with their schedule strength they don't have a chance at the big game. Another argument for playoffs in college football. Bring on the playoffs!


 
I would LOVE to see a playoff system, but that isn't going to happen anytime soon. How difficult would it be for schools such as Boise to join the Big 10? That conference needs to expand to a 12 school system with a split conference championship such as the SEC has anyway. That is the first step to implementing a playoff system. It would also put them in a different class in terms of schedule. Then if they manage to show their metal throughout such a season and manage to win their conference championship, then and only then can they tout their claim to a right at the NC bid. They can scream and kick and whine all they want, but until they are a part of the process the whining is all for naught. That is simply the way life is, in business and every other aspect. Remember the WFL? Imagine a WFL team touting that they deserve a shot at the NFL Championship. You wanna play you have to pay, bottom line.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 7, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> i kinda hope BSU does go to the NC game.  that way Bama will embarass them in front of the entire country.



Not to throw any team under a bus,but that is what everyone said Bama would do to Utah....Remember that? It is also what they said Oklahoma would do to Boise State....

Fact of the matter is as follows until they do a top tier ( like Soccer does) league,you will never know what happens...I know it sounds stupid but we have folks who are still saying USC should never have been ranked as high as they were,because they only played 1 good team a year,like Boise State does,but yet they won or competed for several national championships


----------



## coggins (Sep 7, 2010)

I hoped VT would beat BSU last night because I feel, and still do BSU is overrated.  Look at it this way, UGA was preseason #1 in 2007, we lost that #1 ranking while we were still undefeated. I actually agreed that we should've lost it by how we played and scored against inferior opponents.  How, though, can the same BCS voters and scorers rank BSU #3 and leave them there when they don't even compete against the top notch competion except maybe twice before the bowl season?  There seems to be a double standard in the BCS and somehow it needs to wind up on a level playing feild! i.e. PLAYOFFS
Until then there will always be useless arguments like this one.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would LOVE to see a playoff system, but that isn't going to happen anytime soon. How difficult would it be for schools such as Boise to join the Big 10? That conference needs to expand to a 12 school system with a split conference championship such as the SEC has anyway. That is the first step to implementing a playoff system. It would also put them in a different class in terms of schedule. Then if they manage to show their metal throughout such a season and manage to win their conference championship, then and only then can they tout their claim to a right at the NC bid. They can scream and kick and whine all they want, but until they are a part of the process the whining is all for naught. That is simply the way life is, in business and every other aspect. Remember the WFL? Imagine a WFL team touting that they deserve a shot at the NFL Championship. You wanna play you have to pay, bottom line.


The Big Ten just added Nebraska to go to 12 teams with 2 divisions and a conference championship.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would LOVE to see a playoff system, but that isn't going to happen anytime soon. How difficult would it be for schools such as Boise to join the Big 10? That conference needs to expand to a 12 school system with a split conference championship such as the SEC has anyway. QUOTE]
> 
> With all due respect, did you just turn the TV on last night for the first time since Bama won the NC?
> 
> ...


----------



## 242outdoors (Sep 7, 2010)

Boise is a well coached team no doubt about it. With that said, it is easy to get up for 2 games a year. They had all summer to get ready for VaTech(not a great team by any stretch) and the only other team they have to get ready for is Oregon. If Boise played in a real conference and had to worry about getting beat every single week then they would understand. Every team in the SEC has to worry about getting beat every conference game they play as well as the ACC and other big conference schools. Boise has 2 games that mean anything all season. If they do make it to the NC(hopefully not) I want their opponent to beat the brakes off them. When you play a real conference and youre tested week in and week out that's when you find out what youre made of. Preparing all summer for a team and sneaking out with a W with a few questionable last minute calls by the refs doesn't show anything. Play in a BCS Conference if you wanna play in the BCS Championship...simple as that.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 7, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> Boise is a well coached team no doubt about it. With that said, it is easy to get up for 2 games a year. They had all summer to get ready for VaTech(not a great team by any stretch) and the only other team they have to get ready for is Oregon. If Boise played in a real conference and had to worry about getting beat every single week then they would understand. Every team in the SEC has to worry about getting beat every conference game they play as well as the ACC and other big conference schools. Boise has 2 games that mean anything all season. If they do make it to the NC(hopefully not) I want their opponent to beat the brakes off them. When you play a real conference and youre tested week in and week out that's when you find out what youre made of. Preparing all summer for a team and sneaking out with a W with a few questionable last minute calls by the refs doesn't show anything. Play in a BCS Conference if you wanna play in the BCS Championship...simple as that.



I think you mean O State.... and that is not much to get up for either.....


----------



## 242outdoors (Sep 7, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I think you mean O State.... and that is not much to get up for either.....



yea sorry. preciate it sir


----------



## bullgator (Sep 7, 2010)

BSUniversity proved they were better that Virginia Tech.......by 3 points.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 7, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > I would LOVE to see a playoff system, but that isn't going to happen anytime soon. How difficult would it be for schools such as Boise to join the Big 10? That conference needs to expand to a 12 school system with a split conference championship such as the SEC has anyway. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ACguy (Sep 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Well, VT and Oregon ST..........  And we might as well add Oregon and TCU since this is the same team that beat Oregon and TCU last year.



 BSU may play  4 ranked teams in 2 years . The only way Oregon State can be ranked if they lose to BSU is if the PAC10 is a joke. BSU can earn respect by playing  4 BCS teams a year.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 7, 2010)

AC.. Let me get this straight.  If OSU losses to TCU, BSU, and then only loses 1 or 2 games in the Pac 10, yet they win their bowl game  and have a 10-3 or 9-4 record, they won't be ranked?  OK!


----------



## ACguy (Sep 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> AC.. Let me get this straight.  If OSU losses to TCU, BSU, and then only loses 1 or 2 games in the Pac 10, yet they win their bowl game  and have a 10-3 or 9-4 record, they won't be ranked?  OK!



Here is what I said.


ACguy said:


> BSU may play  4 ranked teams in 2 years . The only way Oregon State can be ranked if they lose to BSU is if the PAC10 is a joke. BSU can earn respect by playing  4 BCS teams a year.



OSU will be ranked if the PAC10 is a joke and they only lose 2 PAC10 games. OSU would be 1-2 out of conference and 7-2 in conference play  . Are you changing your mind about the PAC10 now ? Are they a weak BCS conference ? Oregon State could lose all 3 non conference games if they lose to BSU.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 7, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> You guys are funny.  If VT had just traveled all the way across the country to play BSU in the snow, and barely won, you would be gushing about how good VT is and how they overcame tough conditions to beat a good BSU team.  BSU traveled all they way across the country to play in a stadium that was 80% VT fans in humidity that I guarantee you they are not used to, and still won.  Imagine if VT had gone to Boise to play on the Blue Turf, it would have been a blowout for BSU.  You guys can make all the excuses you want, BSU won.  Their Defense held on VT's last two drives and VT couldn't stop BSU when it counted.



Got that right.  Beat Oklahoma, Beat TCU, beat every Pac 10 team (Oregon and Oregon State) with the exception of Washington two years ago at Seattle, beat Virginia Tech, go undefeated several years......record for Coach Peterson is now 50-4...like 950+ winning percentage....and they are no more than a good high school team to you football pundits.  
Not saying they can beat Bama, Florida, or any other big name team.....as they'll never get the chance.  If they did, you just might be surprised just like Oklahoma, Virginia Tech and TCU.....they eat magic potatoes ya know.  Big juju.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 7, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> All of these Boise fans better become some Virgina Tech fans so at least they can say they beat one ranked team at the end of the year.



After watching VT, there is no doubt in my mine they will do very well this year....may win the rest of their games.  Boise was just better last night.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2010)

BSU impressed me with the intensity they brought to both sides of the football, both the OL and especially the DL absolutely whipped VT for most of the game.
BSU was better prepared than VT...Peterson is better than Beamer.

VT is not a great team.
They weren't great last year, and this year their defense is weaker...the secondary was woeful, linebacker play was very poor and the DL was beat most of the game.
BSU is better than VT,...maybe a top 10 team, but not a top 5 team.
But you gotta love BSU's spirit.
Sorry ACC guys,...your conference is very mediocre.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 7, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> After watching VT, there is no doubt in my mine they will do very well this year....may win the rest of their games.  Boise was just better last night.



VT will most definitely loose another game or two.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 7, 2010)

CamoCop said:


> i kinda hope BSU does go to the NC game.  that way Bama will embarass them in front of the entire country.



You know that old saying.............

"Be careful what you wish for"


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 7, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Sorry ACC guys,...your conference is very mediocre.



give me a break.  VT is the 3rd best team in the ACC, maybe 4th.  just because some pollsters voted them high doesnt mean crap.  They will likely lose to Miami on the road, very possibly to GT at home, and they probably aren't as good this year as FSU.

Who is the SEC's 3rd best team and do you honestly believe they can beat that BSU team?


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 7, 2010)

Funny how you guys think just because Virginia Tech lost to Boise State, that the ACC is mediocre, or that VT is only the 3rd or 4th best team in the conference.

VT is a very good team......they played Boise tough and almost left with a W in their win column.  I think VT is going to surprise you guys.....we'll see.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 7, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Funny how you guys think just because Virginia Tech lost to Boise State, that the ACC is mediocre, or that VT is only the 3rd or 4th best team in the conference.
> 
> VT is a very good team......they played Boise tough and almost left with a W in their win column.  I think VT is going to surprise you guys.....we'll see.



I don't think VT is the 3rd best team because they lost to BSU.  I've thought that all along.  I pay pretty close attention to the ACC (I'm a Tech fan) and VT lost a lot off their defense (as was shown last night) and they have a terrible OC (as is shown every time they play, imo.)  I think they'll lose 2 more games in the regular season.

They are a very good team, but there are better teams in the ACC and the fact that they lost to BSU in no way means the ACC is mediocre.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just wanted to rehash the big Boise win over VT one more time since they got beat by James Madison.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 12, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Funny how you guys think just because Virginia Tech lost to Boise State, that the ACC is mediocre, or that VT is only the 3rd or 4th best team in the conference.
> 
> VT is a very good team......they played Boise tough and almost left with a W in their win column.  I think VT is going to surprise you guys.....we'll see.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 12, 2010)

*Suprise !!*



Wacenturion said:


> I think VT is going to surprise you guys.....we'll see.



Yes,  they did.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 14, 2010)

Seasons not over yet.  Boise beat them and VT looked beyond James Madison.  It takes nothing away from Boise.

Just because Alabama beat Florida International last year....doesn't mean they were less of a team.

Geez....Boise must really rub you guys wrong.....just don't play em and you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 14, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Seasons not over yet. Boise beat them and VT looked beyond James Madison. It takes nothing away from Boise.
> 
> Just because Alabama beat Florida International last year....doesn't mean they were less of a team.
> 
> Geez....Boise must really rub you guys wrong.....just don't play em and you have nothing to worry about.


 

I have NOTHING against Boise, what I do have a problem with is with their schedule even being mentioned in the same breath as the National Championship.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 14, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I have NOTHING against Boise, what I do have a problem with is with their schedule even being mentioned in the same breath as the National Championship.



Rarely we agree on anything except John Prine..... but you hit that one out of the park!!  Lets sang one!!  You start it...


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Seasons not over yet.  Boise beat them and VT looked beyond James Madison.  It takes nothing away from Boise.
> 
> Just because Alabama beat Florida International last year....doesn't mean they were less of a team.
> 
> Geez....Boise must really rub you guys wrong.....just don't play em and you have nothing to worry about.



Florida International would be one of the tougher games on Boise's schedule this year. The way things are shaping up Boise won't have a win against a team that will be ranked in the top 25 at season end. Oregon state still has to play BSU, Oregon and USC which they can lose all of those games. Not looking to good for the Broncos I love it. I was getting so tired of hearing about BCS NCG and Boise already being penciled in this early in the season.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Rarely we agree on anything except John Prine..... but you hit that one out of the park!! Lets sang one!! You start it...


 

All the snow has turned to water.....(Not EXACTLY Prine, but real real close )


----------



## ACguy (Sep 14, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Florida International would be one of the tougher games on Boise's schedule this year. The way things are shaping up Boise won't have a win against a team that will be ranked in the top 25 at season end. Oregon state still has to play BSU, Oregon and USC which they can lose all of those games. Not looking to good for the Broncos I love it. I was getting so tired of hearing about BCS NCG and Boise already being penciled in this early in the season.



If we are lucky Oregon State and VT will records around 
.500 maybe 7-5 . There no way a team gets into the BCSCG when their best win came over two 7-5 BCS teams. Bama will play a team atleast that good almost every week.


----------



## dmathis20 (Sep 14, 2010)

Boise does have talent. They are a good football team. I think most sensible college football fans would agree with that. The problem with Boise is, what everyone else said, their schedule. Look at it this way. Say Boise ran the table in their conference, i think 5 or 6 opponents are ranked in the 100's, and face a good team in a bowl like they have in previous years, lets say Alabama in the championship. Now, Alabama runs the table in the undoubtedly best conference SEC. Is it fair that Boise got to scrimmage all year  long against terrible teams, and Alabama got beat up and banged up all year long in the toughest conference? If they were to win a playoff give em props. But we don't have a playoff, so what would be ok is if they scheduled more than 1 or 2 opponents ranked in the top 50 a year. Is that too much for them? Cause they never do it. Until then, sorry Boise, no love for you. You wanna get recognized, play people that do get recognized.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> so we all agree (cept Jockey) that BSU is a joke, and deserves NO mention as BCS contenders.


 
That's pretty much what I said up front.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 14, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> VT spotted them 17 points and had the refs and everybody else against them. Stupid playing calling really put the nail in the coffin for VT but at least the made a game of it. BSU is not that great and the same can be said for VT. Horrible play on both sides.



Like I said before


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 15, 2010)

This years BSU team is the exact same team that went undefeated in conference, and also beat Oregon and TCU last year.  This year, presumably they are a better team.  They traveled all the way across the country and beat VT in a game that was basically a  home game for VT.   We need a playoff desperately in college football.  Its a joke that a team that might go undefeated 2 years in a row doesn't get a chance to play in the NC.   Its a joke that Utah didn't get to play UF 2 years ago after their dismanteling of Alabama.  It will be nice when people get over the SOS arguement to show one team as better then the other.  Because as I see it, BSU beat Oregon two years in a row, and we all see how well UT's great SEC defensive speed we hear so much about did against a decent Pac 10 offense.   BSU is as good as anyone in the country, its just ashame they will never get to prove it.  The BCS is a popularity contest, nothing more.  It doesn't prove who the best team in the country is!


----------



## ACguy (Sep 15, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> This years BSU team is the exact same team that went undefeated in conference, and also beat Oregon and TCU last year.  This year, presumably they are a better team.  They traveled all the way across the country and beat VT in a game that was basically a  home game for VT.   We need a playoff desperately in college football.  Its a joke that a team that might go undefeated 2 years in a row doesn't get a chance to play in the NC.   Its a joke that Utah didn't get to play UF 2 years ago after their dismanteling of Alabama.  It will be nice when people get over the SOS arguement to show one team as better then the other.  Because as I see it, BSU beat Oregon two years in a row, and we all see how well UT's great SEC defensive speed we hear so much about did against a decent Pac 10 offense.   BSU is as good as anyone in the country, its just ashame they will never get to prove it.  The BCS is a popularity contest, nothing more.  It doesn't prove who the best team in the country is!



We all know that Boise traveled to the east to play VT who is 0-2 and got beat worse by a DII school.  This is 2010 and Boise State has only played one game. I don't care what they did last year . When the BCS poll comes out it will only look at who Boise State has played this year.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 15, 2010)

ACguy said:


> We all know that Boise traveled to the east to play VT who is 0-2 and got beat worse by a DII school.  This is 2010 and Boise State has only played one game. I don't care what they did last year . When the BCS poll comes out it will only look at who Boise State has played this year.



Exactly.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 15, 2010)

ACguy said:


> We all know that Boise traveled to the east to play VT who is 0-2 and got beat worse by a DII school.  This is 2010 and Boise State has only played one game. I don't care what they did last year . When the BCS poll comes out it will only look at who Boise State has played this year.



If you don't care why continue to call a team that won a championship last year,champs.....

Boise State going into the season had every right to talk about the BCS NCG..Once VT lost to James Madison they pretty much lost that chance even if they go undefeated ( which they will)....Since so many want to keep them out of the NC talk write your athletic director/chancellor of your school and demand they play Boise State,it is the only way to silence them without a playoff...


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 15, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> so we all agree (cept Jockey) that BSU is a joke, and deserves NO mention as BCS contenders.



I do not agree that Boise is a Joke.  They are a very good football team

But, their schedule should not earn them a trip to the National Championship..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If you don't care why continue to call a team that won a championship last year,champs.....
> 
> Boise State going into the season had every right to talk about the BCS NCG..Once VT lost to James Madison they pretty much lost that chance even if they go undefeated ( which they will)....Since so many want to keep them out of the NC talk write your athletic director/chancellor of your school and demand they play Boise State,it is the only way to silence them without a playoff...


 
How bout this slant. If they want to qualify for the BCS NC then perhaps they should become a part of a BCS conference!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How bout this slant. If they want to qualify for the BCS NC then perhaps they should become a part of a BCS conference!!



You do realize they have to be invited to join a BCS conference, or any other conference for that matter. They cant just go to the Pac 10 or SEC and say "hey, were joining your conference next year"..    They are joining the Mountain West next year but unfortunately Utah and BYU are leaving, so that just leaves TCU and BSU.  Better then the WAC, but still unfortunate for BSU.  BSU has put up an offer to play anyone, any place, any time for a 1 game, non-reciprical meeting.   They are trying to get tough OOC games, but nobody reallly wants to touch them.  Its too bad, I think this was BSU's year to possibly win the BCS if they could get in.  They have everyone back except for 1 from a team that went undefeated last year and basically embarrassed Oregon.  Even if they go undefeated again this year, they won't have a chance next year because they are going to lose some guys this offseason.  Its too bad the BCS NC doesn't give us the best team in College football.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 15, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> You do realize they have to be invited to join a BCS conference, or any other conference for that matter. They cant just go to the Pac 10 or SEC and say "hey, were joining your conference next year"..    They are joining the Mountain West next year but unfortunately Utah and BYU are leaving, so that just leaves TCU and BSU.  Better then the WAC, but still unfortunate for BSU.  BSU has put up an offer to play anyone, any place, any time for a 1 game, non-reciprical meeting.   They are trying to get tough OOC games, but nobody reallly wants to touch them.  Its too bad, I think this was BSU's year to possibly win the BCS if they could get in.  They have everyone back except for 1 from a team that went undefeated last year and basically embarrassed Oregon.  Even if they go undefeated again this year, they won't have a chance next year because they are going to lose some guys this offseason.  Its too bad the BCS NC doesn't give us the best team in College football.



Dude, I thought you were a big time Washington homer along with being a USC trojan fan? Now all of a sudden you quit talking about them and you're jumping on the Boise State wagon? What gives???


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 15, 2010)

I still am.  But I saw what BSU did to Oregon two years in a row.  Im a Pac 10 guy, but BSU came in and embarrassed Oregon two years in a row when Oregon finished #2 and #1 in the Pac 10.  You just have to love those BSU kids.  They are a bunch on no name kids who didn't get recruited by anyone and they keep beating up on BCS teams, and winning in BCS bowls.  Normally you could say they don't have the speed and size to compare with a big name teams from a BCS conference, but BSU is just as big, and usually much faster then the BCS teams they are playing.  Their QB is a kid who doesn't have the size to compete with a big name BCS team QB.   But the kid is so much smarter then any other QB out there that he makes up for his lack of size with his ability to see the game.  They arent a bunch of thugs who are in trouble with the law, their not a bunch of prima donnas's, and they just go out and play the game because they love it so much.  A team like that, is very, very hard to beat.  BSU doesn't have a single standout player with the exception of Kellen Moore, and I wouldn't call him a huge standout.  What they have is a bunch of kids who play together, like a team.  And that can be very, very scary.  Just ask Oregon.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If you don't care why continue to call a team that won a championship last year,champs.....
> 
> Boise State going into the season had every right to talk about the BCS NCG..Once VT lost to James Madison they pretty much lost that chance even if they go undefeated ( which they will)....Since so many want to keep them out of the NC talk write your athletic director/chancellor of your school and demand they play Boise State,it is the only way to silence them without a playoff...



 You are really reaching on this one. There is a difference between  calling BAM the defending National champions and trying to use Boise State's opponents from last year to show how good the team is this year. 

Why would I tell my Favorite teams AD to lose money just so Boise State could play a real team? I like UF's schedule the way it is. If Boise State really wanted to play a BCS team they would not ask for such a crazy deal.  The BCS teams don't need Boise state , Boise State needs the BCS teams if they want any respect.


----------



## dmathis20 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hold on, you think BSU is better than Alabama? Most of us agree Boise is a very good team. But better than Bama? Look, you put those teams on the same field, and lets say injuries aside and both teams well rested, because Boise will have both of those due to their schedule, and Bama mops the floor with them. Now, put them playing at the end of this year, of course Boise will have a shot because Alabama plays a much more grueling schedule, and is likely to be tired and injured. And that's exactly the reason they do not get in to the NC game. Until they play better opponents, like I said, they get no love. Sorry. To me, it would not be fair, and you shouldn't think it would be either. They have to earn a spot, like everyone else.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 17, 2010)

Only one thing to add.....................GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh....one last thing.  I'm sure that's why Utah embarassed Bama, because Bama got beat up playing in the SEC and Utah played a bunch of pansies and stayed healthy.  Give me a break.  Always some excuse.
Fact....a better team beat The Tide that day, and beat them bad.  In case you forgot..........

"In what could be the biggest story of the college bowl season, Utah beat Alabama 31-17 in the Allstate Sugar Bowl Friday night in New Orleans.

Utah finished the season 13-0 and has a case to be lifted into the Top 5 of all of college football.

Chants of "We're No. 1, we're No. 1" were ringing down from the Utah fans. And why not? The Utes will be the only undefeated team in Division I-A, or whatever they call it now, and beat the team that was No. 1 for five weeks this season. And beat them rather soundly."


Unfortunately Utah wasn't a big enough name and got about the same respect as Boise.  However they took care of business when the time came.

As I have said before...you have nothing to fear from Boise State as long as you don't play em.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Only one thing to add.....................GO BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!


 
Nope, only 13 things to add.

*!!!! ROLL TIDE !!!!*


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, only 13 things to add.
> 
> *!!!! ROLL TIDE !!!!*




Bama has a great football traditionand NC's....no question.  But a least when the Tide goes undefeated they get a chance to play for the NC.  Not so with others.
But hey...........congratulations.....I wish them the best of seasons.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Bama has a great football traditionand NC's....no question. But a least when the Tide goes undefeated they get a chance to play for the NC. Not so with others.
> But hey...........congratulations.....I wish them the best of seasons.


 
Because we have to play some of the toughest teams in the country to get there..


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 17, 2010)

I just realized something.  I've had the same exact discussions and almost identical comments on boards out here in the Northwest from Pac-10 folks.  All kinds of excuses why Boise doesn't belong in the big game.  

Funny thing is and the main difference from this discussion is that Boise is 3-1 against the Pac-10, including Oregon...which ended up #1 and #2 in the Pac-10 the years Boise beat them.

Really weird...somehow they think those losses mean nothing.  Oh and the excuses....

Boise plays dirty...knocked Oregon's QB out of the game two years ago in Eugene.  Must have rung his bell pretty good...Masoli now plays in the SEC for Ol' Miss.  Other excuses like I'm hearing here, but the all time best I have heard is....and this is from the post itself........

"The Beavs are going to beat Boise so we may as well stop talking about it. Boise state is overrated, they play dirty and the blue field is so wierd for other teams to play in it gives a big homefield advantage. Last year against the ducks theBoise State players litterally blended into the background, kind of like wearing camo, and they still played a horrid game, duck played more horrid."

Now I've heard it all.....Boise players blending in and becoming invisible because of the camo effect of their blue uniforms against the blue turf.  Gee...must be pretty difficult for Boise to complete any passes as their QB can't find receivers under that senario.  

Gets better every year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> I just realized something. I've had the same exact discussions and almost identical comments on boards out here in the Northwest from Pac-10 folks. All kinds of excuses why Boise doesn't belong in the big game.
> 
> Funny thing is and the main difference from this discussion is that Boise is 3-1 against the Pac-10, including Oregon...which ended up #1 and #2 in the Pac-10 the years Boise beat them.
> 
> ...


 
OK, then lets try this one. Cause they barely beat one of the worse teams in the ACC.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> But the kid is so much smarter then any other QB out there that he makes up for his lack of size with his ability to see the game.



Greg McElroy is a Rhodes scholar


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 17, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Funny thing is and the main difference from this discussion is that Boise is 3-1 against the Pac-10, including Oregon...which ended up #1 and #2 in the Pac-10 the years Boise beat them.



Bragging about beating the #1 and/or 2 team in the Pathetic 10 isn't saying much.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 17, 2010)

ACguy said:


> You are really reaching on this one. There is a difference between  calling BAM the defending National champions and trying to use Boise State's opponents from last year to show how good the team is this year.
> 
> Why would I tell my Favorite teams AD to lose money just so Boise State could play a real team? I like UF's schedule the way it is. If Boise State really wanted to play a BCS team they would not ask for such a crazy deal.  The BCS teams don't need Boise state , Boise State needs the BCS teams if they want any respect.



BSU has an offer to play a 1 and done on a neutral field ( VT took the deal) or a 1 for 1,the crazy deal is Nebraska asking for a 2 for 1 ( I think they are trying to make it look like they want to play them when they really don't want to)...The BCS needs BSU and the reason is simple,to keep us and the rest of the country talking about college football and how unfair it is......I would love UF's schedule to especially playing 8 home games,but I have a UF fan in my office and even he agrees that if BSU had the same schedule they would win 9 games minimum ( especially when they have 8 home games in that cold weather)...How many SEC teams could go to BSU and play and win in November? I got money on a few who could but not many....



dmathis20 said:


> Hold on, you think BSU is better than Alabama? Most of us agree Boise is a very good team. But better than Bama? Look, you put those teams on the same field, and lets say injuries aside and both teams well rested, because Boise will have both of those due to their schedule, and Bama mops the floor with them. Now, put them playing at the end of this year, of course Boise will have a shot because Alabama plays a much more grueling schedule, and is likely to be tired and injured. And that's exactly the reason they do not get in to the NC game. Until they play better opponents, like I said, they get no love. Sorry. To me, it would not be fair, and you shouldn't think it would be either. They have to earn a spot, like everyone else.



I think if you give a team as good as BSU 2 or 3 weeks to prepare for Bama they could hang with them,do I think they could win,no not against this current Bama team when healthy....BSU plays 12 games and could also be injured.Bama is a lot deeper at every position then BSU is.My argument is they have and continue to have great seasons but are not being given the shot to play for the NC....So many folks argue that USC should not have played for a NC but they did and they were the only good team in the Pac-10.....It's funny the Pac-10 did not invite BSU when they wanted to expand,seems the BCS schools don't want to have to play BSU unless they have to...

With VT losing to James Madison it has cost BSU all of its' hopes for a shot at the NC...VT was supposed to be a big time winner for the ACC and they have fallen flat on their face,even if they win the ACC championship,BSU will be locked out of the NC because VT lost to James Madison....What will be interesting will be if multiple teams go undefeated who will play for the NC....


----------



## DSGB (Sep 17, 2010)

David Mills said:


> Greg McElroy is a Rhodes scholar



Has his application been accepted?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 17, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Has his application been accepted?



He has gone through the interview process and is revising his application and has been endorsed by U of A.   My saying he is a Rhodes is perhaps premature but my syaing it was in response to Jockeystrap saying that the BSU QB is "the smartest".  Greg McElroy has made 1 B his entire college career and I believe he may be a bit smarter than the BSU QB.  I personally believe that McElroy does not have the greatest physical talent but more than makes up for that with his intelligence and leadership; reminds me a lot of Jay Barker.  He's smart enough to know and play within the limits of his abilities.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 17, 2010)

David Mills said:


> Bragging about beating the #1 and/or 2 team in the Pathetic 10 isn't saying much.



Hey David?  What was the score of the Oregon vs UT game last weekend?  Better yet, how has UT done against the Pathetic 10 the last 5 years?  Getting swept by one of the worst teams in the Pac 10 and getting blasted by one of the best teams doesn't really support your theory of the "Pathetic 10" now does it!  Especially when UT has an 18-14 record against the SEC in that same time frame they are 1-4 against the Pathetic 10.   Oh ya, I know, there is no way a Pac 10 offense can handle the speed of an SEC defense. 

The funny thing is, Oregon is 3-0 against the SEC this decade, yet they are 0-2 against BSU.  I know, being 3-0 against the SEC isn't saying much.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 17, 2010)

David Mills said:


> He has gone through the interview process and is revising his application and has been endorsed by U of A.   My saying he is a Rhodes is perhaps premature but my syaing it was in response to Jockeystrap saying that the BSU QB is "the smartest".  Greg McElroy has made 1 B his entire college career and I believe he may be a bit smarter than the BSU QB.  I personally believe that McElroy does not have the greatest physical talent but more than makes up for that with his intelligence and leadership; reminds me a lot of Jay Barker.  He's smart enough to know and play within the limits of his abilities.



How did McElroy finish in the Heisman last year?  I don't care if hes a Rodes Scholar or not.  Theres a lot of Rhodes Scholars who couldn't make starting QB on my Junior High team.  McElroy is an average QB at best.  But thats OK, because he isn't required to be very good.  Bama runs the ball 75% of the time.  If the games on the line, and you need a 75 yard touchdown drive with 1 minute left, and the team Bamas playing has shut down the run, Bama's screwed!  McElroy folded under the pressure last year in the BCS game against UT.  6-12 for 58 yards.    Kellen Moore is the best QB in the country at reading and understanding the game.  Thats how he threw for 3500+ yards last year with a completion factor of 65% and 39 touchdowns, with only 3 interceptions.   If you think there is any comparison at the QB position between Moore and McElroy, you don't know much about football.  Moore is twice the QB McElroy is at reading and understanding the game!


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Bama runs the ball 75% of the time.


 
60% of the time.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 17, 2010)

Boise State = Dead Horse...  

RTR


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> How did McElroy finish in the Heisman last year? I don't care if hes a Rodes Scholar or not. Theres a lot of Rhodes Scholars who couldn't make starting QB on my Junior High team. McElroy is an average QB at best. But thats OK, because he isn't required to be very good. Bama runs the ball 75% of the time. If the games on the line, and you need a 75 yard touchdown drive with 1 minute left, and the team Bamas playing has shut down the run, Bama's screwed! McElroy folded under the pressure last year in the BCS game against UT. 6-12 for 58 yards.  Kellen Moore is the best QB in the country at reading and understanding the game. Thats how he threw for 3500+ yards last year with a completion factor of 65% and 39 touchdowns, with only 3 interceptions. If you think there is any comparison at the QB position between Moore and McElroy, you don't know much about football. Moore is twice the QB McElroy is at reading and understanding the game!


 
McElroy hasn't lost a game as starting QB since 8th grade.

Now, you keep flip flopping on the topic between intelligence and athletic ability. (typical liberal tactic) What are you going to divert and spin the topic to next?


----------



## dmathis20 (Sep 17, 2010)

Centurion, personally I am not trying to take anything away from Boise State, Utah or anyone else. But there is a reason they never make it in. If teams could get in purely based on their schedule, can we get into yalls conference?


----------



## dmathis20 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Record not schedule


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR bgColor=#00008b><TD bgColor=#00008b align=left>*#11 Kellen Moore *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=middle>*Comp-Att-Int *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Pct *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Yards *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*TD *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Long *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=middle>*Sack-Yds *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Effic *</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left>Virginia Tech </TD><TD align=middle>23-38-0 </TD><TD align=right>60.5 </TD><TD align=right>215 </TD><TD align=right>3 </TD><TD align=right>28 </TD><TD align=middle>2-19 </TD><TD align=right>134.11 </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left>TOTALS </TD><TD align=middle>23-38-0 </TD><TD align=right>60.5 </TD><TD align=right>215 </TD><TD align=right>3 </TD><TD align=right>28 </TD><TD align=middle>2-19 </TD><TD align=right>134.11 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR bgColor=#00008b><TD bgColor=#00008b align=left>*#12 Greg McElroy *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=middle>*Comp-Att-Int *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Pct *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Yards *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*TD *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Long *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=middle>*Sack-Yds *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Effic *</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left>San Jose State </TD><TD align=middle>13-16-0 </TD><TD align=right>81.2 </TD><TD align=right>218 </TD><TD align=right>1 </TD><TD align=right>48 </TD><TD align=middle>1-1 </TD><TD align=right>216.32 </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left>Penn State </TD><TD align=middle>16-24-0 </TD><TD align=right>66.7 </TD><TD align=right>229 </TD><TD align=right>2 </TD><TD align=right>36 </TD><TD align=middle>2-10 </TD><TD align=right>174.32 </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left>TOTALS </TD><TD align=middle>29-40-0 </TD><TD align=right>72.5 </TD><TD align=right>447 </TD><TD align=right>3 </TD><TD align=right>48 </TD><TD align=middle>3-11 </TD><TD align=right>191.12 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR bgColor=#00008b><TD bgColor=#00008b align=left>*#10 A.J. McCarron *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=middle>*Comp-Att-Int *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Pct *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Yards *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*TD *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Long *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=middle>*Sack-Yds *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Effic *</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left>San Jose State </TD><TD align=middle>9-14-0 </TD><TD align=right>64.3 </TD><TD align=right>116 </TD><TD align=right>1 </TD><TD align=right>34 </TD><TD align=middle>0-0 </TD><TD align=right>157.46 </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left>TOTALS </TD><TD align=middle>9-14-0 </TD><TD align=right>64.3 </TD><TD align=right>116 </TD><TD align=right>1 </TD><TD align=right>34 </TD><TD align=middle>0-0 </TD><TD align=right>157.46 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the stats show that our second string QB has better stats.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> McElroy hasn't lost a game as starting QB since 8th grade.



Ya, but HE hasn't won a game either!  Bama's running game wins football games, McElroy doesn't.  He got sacked more times last year then he threw touchdown passes.  That alone tells me his vision of the game needs improvement.  Just for comparion, Kellen Moore threw 39 touchdowns, 3 picks,  and was only sacked 5 times last year.  Thats absolutely rediculous numbers.  Not even Case Keenum has numbers even close to that.  When you throw that many touchdowns and have that few int's and sacks, you have very, very good vision of the game.  McElroy just doesn't have that.  Hes not a bad QB, but hes not a great QB, and he doesn't need to be either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Ya, but HE hasn't won a game either! Bama's running game wins football games, McElroy doesn't. He got sacked more times last year then he threw touchdown passes. That alone tells me his vision of the game needs improvement. Just for comparion, Kellen Moore threw 39 touchdowns, 3 picks, and was only sacked 5 times last year. Thats absolutely rediculous numbers. Not even Case Keenum has numbers even close to that. When you throw that many touchdowns and have that few int's and sacks, you have very, very good vision of the game. McElroy just doesn't have that. Hes not a bad QB, but hes not a great QB, and he doesn't need to be either.


 
If McElroy played Moores schedule I'm sure he would post such numbers. But oh wait!!! Those pesky stats again, have I posted those yet?


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> <TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR bgColor=#00008b><TD bgColor=#00008b align=left>*#11 Kellen Moore *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=middle>*Comp-Att-Int *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Pct *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Yards *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*TD *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Long *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=middle>*Sack-Yds *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Effic *</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left>Virginia Tech </TD><TD align=middle>23-38-0 </TD><TD align=right>60.5 </TD><TD align=right>215 </TD><TD align=right>3 </TD><TD align=right>28 </TD><TD align=middle>2-19 </TD><TD align=right>134.11 </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left>TOTALS </TD><TD align=middle>23-38-0 </TD><TD align=right>60.5 </TD><TD align=right>215 </TD><TD align=right>3 </TD><TD align=right>28 </TD><TD align=middle>2-19 </TD><TD align=right>134.11 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> <TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2><TBODY><TR bgColor=#00008b><TD bgColor=#00008b align=left>*#12 Greg McElroy *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=middle>*Comp-Att-Int *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Pct *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Yards *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*TD *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Long *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=middle>*Sack-Yds *</TD><TD bgColor=#00008b align=right>*Effic *</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left>San Jose State </TD><TD align=middle>13-16-0 </TD><TD align=right>81.2 </TD><TD align=right>218 </TD><TD align=right>1 </TD><TD align=right>48 </TD><TD align=middle>1-1 </TD><TD align=right>216.32 </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left>Penn State </TD><TD align=middle>16-24-0 </TD><TD align=right>66.7 </TD><TD align=right>229 </TD><TD align=right>2 </TD><TD align=right>36 </TD><TD align=middle>2-10 </TD><TD align=right>174.32 </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left>TOTALS </TD><TD align=middle>29-40-0 </TD><TD align=right>72.5 </TD><TD align=right>447 </TD><TD align=right>3 </TD><TD align=right>48 </TD><TD align=middle>3-11 </TD><TD align=right>191.12 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> ...


Wait till the end of the year.  Or, we could just compare Moore last year as a Sophmore, to McElroy last year as a Junior.  I know, those pesky stats again.  Oh how I love the excuses...   "But, but, but..  If they only played an SEC schedule they'd all be beat up, and hurt, because the SEC is so tuff."   whaa whaa whaa

Moore's stats
YEAR CMP ATT YDS CMP% YPA  LNG  TD INT SACK RAT
2009 277  431 3536  64.3   8.20   67     39   3     5      161.65 

McElroys stats
YEAR CMP ATT YDS CMP% YPA   LNG TD INT SACK RAT
2009 198   325 2508  60.9    7.72   80   17   4     18    140.55

Or I could just make it easy.  Moore passed for 1000+ yards more, with a 3.5% higher completion percentage, a higher Yards per average, with over twice as many touchdowns, while throwing 1 less interception and being sacked 13 less times.    I hate those pesky stats.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> How did McElroy finish in the Heisman last year?  I don't care if hes a Rodes Scholar or not.  Theres a lot of Rhodes Scholars who couldn't make starting QB on my Junior High team.  McElroy is an average QB at best.  But thats OK, because he isn't required to be very good.  Bama runs the ball 75% of the time.  If the games on the line, and you need a 75 yard touchdown drive with 1 minute left, and the team Bamas playing has shut down the run, Bama's screwed!  McElroy folded under the pressure last year in the BCS game against UT.  6-12 for 58 yards.    Kellen Moore is the best QB in the country at reading and understanding the game.  Thats how he threw for 3500+ yards last year with a completion factor of 65% and 39 touchdowns, with only 3 interceptions.   If you think there is any comparison at the QB position between Moore and McElroy, you don't know much about football.  Moore is twice the QB McElroy is at reading and understanding the game!



Jockstrap (used one at that),

McElroy folded under pressure????  He hasn't lost a game since the 8th grade (that's better thjan average) and he does what needs to be done to win and what makes you an expert at reading defenses.  Oh yeah, I remember what you said last year, cause you "watch" a lot of football; ok Brent Musburger.

I guess you didn't watch the Bama/Auburn game from last year,,, 





> _"If the games on the line, and you need a 75 yard touchdown drive with 1 minute left, and the team Bamas playing has shut down the run, Bama's screwed!"_


  The trick, Mr. Musburger, is to not put yourself in those situations. Duh,,,,,,



> _"Kellen Moore is the best QB in the country at reading and understanding the game.  Thats how he threw for 3500+ yards last year with a completion factor of 65% and 39 touchdowns, with only 3 interceptions."_


Not too difficult with their schedule; jeez, haven't you been paying attention to the issue at hand.



> If you think there is any comparison at the QB position between Moore and McElroy, you don't know much about football.  Moore is twice the QB McElroy is at reading and understanding the game!


At least I played football, didn't just "watch a lot" of it.  I'm also smart enough to understand that the type of comparison cannot be made since there is nothing to make that comparison; they play totally different teams.  Bama's schedule, on the average, is against tougher competition;  you have consistently displayed your ignorance by arguing that point.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 17, 2010)

Davis Mills.  Answer me 1 question.  Where did Greg McElroy finish in the Heisman last year?  Better yet, where is he this year on the Heisman candidate list?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Davis Mills. Answer me 1 question. Where did Greg McElroy finish in the Heisman last year? Better yet, where is he this year on the Heisman candidate list?


 
Better yet, which QB controlled the ball for the Heisman winner of last year?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Ratings, ratings, ratings. Seems that more goes into the rating than touchdowns completed.
Regardless, I'll take an NC over a Heisman QB any day of the week.

Kellen Moore Stats

<TABLE class=tablehead border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3><TBODY><TR class=stathead align=middle bgColor=#003570><TD align=left>Stats Overview</TD><TD colSpan=10>Passing</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right ?><TD align=left>YEAR</TD><TD>CMP</TD><TD>ATT</TD><TD>YDS</TD><TD>CMP%</TD><TD>YPA</TD><TD>LNG</TD><TD>TD</TD><TD>INT</TD><TD>SACK</TD><TD>RAT</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left>2008</TD><TD>281</TD><TD>405</TD><TD>3486</TD><TD>69.4</TD><TD>8.61</TD><TD>80</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>157.11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left>2009</TD><TD>277</TD><TD>431</TD><TD>3536</TD><TD>64.3</TD><TD>8.20</TD><TD>67</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>161.65</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left>2010</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>215</TD><TD>60.5</TD><TD>5.66</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>134.11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left>Projected</TD><!--gamesLeft=11--><TD>276</TD><!--gamesLeft=11--><TD>456</TD><!--gamesLeft=11--><TD>2580</TD><TD>60.5</TD><TD>5.66</TD><TD>28</TD><!--gamesLeft=11--><TD>36</TD><!--gamesLeft=11--><TD>0</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>134.11</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Greg McElroy Stats

<TABLE class=tablehead border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3><TBODY><TR class=stathead align=middle bgColor=#690014><TD align=left>Stats Overview</TD><TD colSpan=10>Passing</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right ?><TD align=left>YEAR</TD><TD>CMP</TD><TD>ATT</TD><TD>YDS</TD><TD>CMP%</TD><TD>YPA</TD><TD>LNG</TD><TD>TD</TD><TD>INT</TD><TD>SACK</TD><TD>RAT</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left>2007</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>73</TD><TD>88.9</TD><TD>8.11</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>193.69</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left>2008</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>123</TD><TD>72.7</TD><TD>11.18</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>178.47</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left>2009</TD><TD>198</TD><TD>325</TD><TD>2508</TD><TD>60.9</TD><TD>7.72</TD><TD>80</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>140.55</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left>2010</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>447</TD><TD>72.5</TD><TD>11.18</TD><TD>48</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>191.12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left>Projected</TD><!--gamesLeft=10--><TD>174</TD><!--gamesLeft=10--><TD>240</TD><!--gamesLeft=10--><TD>2682</TD><TD>72.5</TD><TD>11.18</TD><TD>48</TD><!--gamesLeft=10--><TD>18</TD><!--gamesLeft=10--><TD>0</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>191.12</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better yet, which QB controlled the ball for the Heisman winner of last year?



Ok, dude, you got me!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Davis Mills.  Answer me 1 question.  Where did Greg McElroy finish in the Heisman last year?  Better yet, where is he this year on the Heisman candidate list?



You just don't get it, I don't care about the Heisman!!! I care about winning championships!!!!!!



> Better yet, where is he this year on the Heisman candidate list?


Once again you are showing just how much you really don't know.  Do you really think that the heisman ratings mean anything when all of the teams have played no more than 2 games this year????  Aren't you getting way ahead of yourself cowboy?

Answer me this: what QB led their team to a NC last year?  Who is the QB of the current #1 team?  What QB led their team to an SEC and National championship and only had 4 int's for the entire year while playing top tiered competition? Notice the word "TEAM" in my questions.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 17, 2010)

David Mills said:


> Once again you are showing just how much you really don't know.  Do you really think that the heisman ratings mean anything when all of the teams have played no more than 2 games this year????  Aren't you getting way ahead of yourself cowboy?
> .



Reading isn't your strongest trait is it?  Thats why I asked where he finished LAST year, as well as this year.  You must have missed that.  As far as winning NC's, everyone knows the BCS is a joke.  Its a popularity contest.  But hey, Id like to congratulate you and Bama being 1-2 in BCS bowl games, wich included a beat down from Utah (btw, they will be in the Pathetic 10 next year).  BTW.. BSU is 2-0 in BSU bowl games.  Aren't you proud!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 17, 2010)

both are good qb's and are capable of winning big games when it counts.

boise state really only played 2 real games last year and that was against oregon and tcu-

kellen moore was a combined 42-68, with a 204 yd avg per game and 62% completion.

bama, on the other hand, played at least 6 meaningful games.  gm was 91-138, completing 66% of his passes and averaged 190 yds per game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 90%" class=infobox width=300><TBODY><TR><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle">*Conference with most BCS bowl appearances*</TD><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle">Big Ten (21)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle">*Conference with most BCS bowl game wins*</TD><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle">SEC (14)</TD></TR><TR><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle">*Conference with most championships*</TD><TD style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle">SEC (6)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Reading isn't your strongest trait is it?  Thats why I asked where he finished LAST year, as well as this year.  You must have missed that.  As far as winning NC's, everyone knows the BCS is a joke.  Its a popularity contest.  But hey, Id like to congratulate you and Bama being 1-2 in BCS bowl games, wich included a beat down from Utah (btw, they will be in the Pathetic 10 next year).  BTW.. BSU is 2-0 in BSU bowl games.  Aren't you proud!



Actually, on a few ocassions I have read a novel in less than a day; I have also had a few hunting related articles published.

You must have missed it where I said "You just don't get it, I don't care about the Heisman!!! I care about winning championships!!!!!!"  I tried to use words that are simple and with very few syllables so that you might comprehend.



> Thats why I asked where he finished LAST year, as well as this year.


 Let's break this down; I have already told you I don't care, what is it that you don't understand?  Also, please explain to me how he can already have finished this year when this year is just getting started?  Maybe it's my sountern mentality, but that just doesn't make any sense to me.  Maybe writing isn't one of your strong traits.



> As far as winning NC's, everyone knows the BCS is a joke.


We were winning NCs long before the BCS and any way you slice it, we are still the reigning National Champions.  I don't believe the football world gives a rip if you like it or not.

BTW, please don't pay attention to those pesky little stats that Miguel has been posting,,, you know, those stats that make you look kinda


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 17, 2010)

David Mills said:


> BTW, please don't pay attention to those pesky little stats that Miguel has been posting,,, you know, those stats that make you look kinda



You mean the stats that show the Moore threw for more yards and touchdowns as a true freshman then McElroy has his entire college career?  Are those the stats your talking about?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> You mean the stats that show the Moore threw for more yards and touchdowns as a true freshman then McElroy has his entire college career? Are those the stats your talking about?


 
Against who?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> You mean the stats that show the Moore threw for more yards and touchdowns as a true freshman then McElroy has his entire college career?  Are those the stats your talking about?



Noooo, I mean those stats that show McElroy with a 191.2 rating this year.  I'm also talking about only 4 interceptions last year against quality competition.

BTW, McElroy hardly played as a freshman and sophomore; it's rare that you will see someone start at QB for Bama that early.  That's another indication of the higher level of comeptition; you can get away with freshman QBs in some of these lower level conferences.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 17, 2010)

*Jetjoke*



Jetjockey said:


> You mean the stats that show the Moore threw for more yards and touchdowns as a true freshman then McElroy has his entire college career?  Are those the stats your talking about?



Again, I see that the self-proclaimed Washington/USC homer is jumping on the Boise State band wagon. What's up with the Kellen Moore love-fest dude??? I thought Jake Locker was your hero???


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Against who?



Well, in his 3rd game ever as a college football player he went 24-36 for 386 yards, with an average of 10.7 yards per play,  3 TD's, and 1 INT against Oregon.  BSU only rushed for 38 yards that game.  For a true freshman to go put on that kind of performance at Oregon, and win, is very impressive.  Moore is about as mentaly perfect as any college QB I have ever seen.  He doesn't get excited, doesn't make mistakes, and can see the entire game as it plays out.  Mentally, the kid is a nearly perfect.  Thats why he basically doesn't get sacked or throw INT's.  If you could put his head on a 6-3 240lb QB with a great arm, you would have the best QB ever to play college football....  Thats one of the reasons BSU is so good.  They are a very, very smart football team.  They won't kill themselves with stupid mistakes and turnovers.  They make the other team beat them, and that is not easy to do.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> BSU has an offer to play a 1 and done on a neutral field ( VT took the deal) or a 1 for 1,*the crazy deal is Nebraska asking for a 2 for 1 ( I think they are trying to make it look like they want to play them when they really don't want to)*...The BCS needs BSU and the reason is simple,to keep us and the rest of the country talking about college football and how unfair it is......I would love UF's schedule to especially playing 8 home games,but I have a UF fan in my office and even he agrees that if BSU had the same schedule they would win 9 games minimum ( especially when they have 8 home games in that cold weather)...How many SEC teams could go to BSU and play and win in November? I got money on a few who could but not many....



Tell me why this is a crazy deal ? Nebraska's average attendance last year was 85K and 10th best in the nation while  Boise State's average was 32K and 70th in the nation. So tell me how a home and home is a fair deal for Nebraska. Why does Boise State play a home and home with some of the DII schools ? That would be more of a fair deal then they want from Nebraska. Your Gator  freind is funny  . Or he knows your not going to be objective so he just says what you want to hear so you leave him alone.

Lets do some math. 85 divided by 32 equals 2.65 . So 2 for 1 seems fair to me .  If Nebraska does a home and home then they would do it with another BCS team so they get credit for the win.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 17, 2010)

David Mills said:


> Noooo, I mean those stats that show McElroy with a 191.2 rating this year.  I'm also talking about only 4 interceptions last year against quality competition.



Wanna bet a $100 dollar bill that 191.2 passer rating won't stand?  

BTW.. Last year McElroy threw an interception every 81 attempts.  Moore threw an interception every 143 attempts.  You must be proud!


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 17, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Again, I see that the self-proclaimed Washington/USC homer is jumping on the Boise State band wagon. What's up with the Kellen Moore love-fest dude??? I thought Jake Locker was your hero???



Because unlike the SEC guys, when I see a team beat one of the top Pac 10 teams convincingly 2 years in a row, I realize its because that team must be pretty good.  A lot of the SEC guys make excuses when they get beat.  Bama vs Utah ring a bell, how about UCLA's sweep of UT?  You guys can use the excuse that the SEC has a tough conference schedule and blaw blaw blaw blaw blaw.  BSU can play with anyone in the SEC, week in and week out.  They are a big, smart, and deep football team with very good speed.  Every team seems to have a letdown during the year in conference play.   USC has had them, Oregon, Bama, UF, UGA, Ohio St, Texas, etc.  BSU doesn't have them.  With the exception of their rebuilding year in 2007, when they went 10-3, they have only lost 1 game, by 1 point!  If they go undefeated this year and win their bowl game, that will make 3 out of 5 undefeated seasons with one of those seasons being a 1 point loss to TCU in a bowl game.  Take out 2007, and this team is nearly perfect 3 of the last 4 years.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Wanna bet a $100 dollar bill that 191.2 passer rating won't stand?
> 
> BTW.. Last year McElroy threw an interception every 81 attempts.  Moore threw an interception every 143 attempts.  You must be proud!



It would be a stupid bet, I'm smart enough to realize that Bama has played 1 easy (San Jose St) and 1 relatively easy (PSU) game.

If you would have cared to pay attention, you will see that McElroy is the kind of QB that will not lose the ball game.  If bama loses, it will most likely not be because of him.  He's smart, knows his limitations, and plays within those limitations.

Yes, I am very proud considering the bulk of our schedule is against higher tiered teams instead of playing teams not much better than a good HS.  My word, any average or above average SEC QB would look like a heisman candidate against the schedule BSU plays.  Imagine what McElroy would look like against that pancake schedule if Saban would let him play more than 2 quarters/game.  Man, our 2nd and 3rd stringers would get as much playing time as the 1st team.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Because unlike the SEC guys, when I see a team beat one of the top Pac 10 teams convincingly 2 years in a row, I realize its because that team must be pretty good.  A lot of the SEC guys make excuses when they get beat.  Bama vs Utah ring a bell, how about UCLA's sweep of UT?  You guys can use the excuse that the SEC has a tough conference schedule and blaw blaw blaw blaw blaw.  BSU can play with anyone in the SEC, week in and week out.  They are a big, smart, and deep football team with very good speed.  Every team seems to have a letdown during the year in conference play.   USC has had them, Oregon, Bama, UF, UGA, Ohio St, Texas, etc.  BSU doesn't have them.  With the exception of their rebuilding year in 2007, when they went 10-3, they have only lost 1 game, by 1 point!  If they go undefeated this year and win their bowl game, that will make 3 out of 5 undefeated seasons with one of those seasons being a 1 point loss to TCU in a bowl game.  Take out 2007, and this team is nearly perfect 3 of the last 4 years.



Sooooooo just to be clear, please state your favorite team that you pull for. I thought you were a Washington Huskies fan. Or is it USC? A Pac-10 homer for sure.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 17, 2010)

David Mills said:


> It would be a stupid bet, I'm smart enough to realize that Bama has played 1 easy (San Jose St) and 1 relatively easy (PSU) game.
> 
> If you would have cared to pay attention, you will see that McElroy is the kind of QB that will not lose the ball game.  If bama loses, it will most likely not be because of him.  He's smart, knows his limitations, and plays within those limitations.
> 
> Yes, I am very proud considering the bulk of our schedule is against higher tiered teams instead of playing teams not much better than a good HS.  My word, any average or above average SEC QB would look like a heisman candidate against the schedule BSU plays.  Imagine what McElroy would look like against that pancake schedule if Saban would let him play more than 2 quarters/game.  Man, our 2nd and 3rd stringers would get as much playing time as the 1st team.



I never said McElroy would lose you any games.  I just said he wouldn't win you any games.  Hes not the kind of QB that can lift a team on his shoulders and lead them to victory in a big game.  Look at last years NC game.  He went 6-11 for 54 yards with no Int's or TD's.  Im not saying hes a bad QB, hes smart enough not to make mistakes that will cost Bama the game.  But hes not a good enough QB to take the game on his shoulds like Tebow, McCoy, Bradford, etc.  He won't lose you any games, but if a good teams shuts down Bama's run game, he will struggle to win a game with his arm for you.  But like I said, so far, he hasn't had to because your running game is working just fine.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> I never said McElroy would lose you any games.  I just said he wouldn't win you any games.  Hes not the kind of QB that can lift a team on his shoulders and lead them to victory in a big game.  Look at last years NC game.  He went 6-11 for 54 yards with no Int's or TD's.  Im not saying hes a bad QB, hes smart enough not to make mistakes that will cost Bama the game.  But hes not a good enough QB to take the game on his shoulds like Tebow, McCoy, Bradford, etc.  He won't lose you any games, but if a good teams shuts down Bama's run game, he will struggle to win a game with his arm for you.  But like I said, so far, he hasn't had to because your running game is working just fine.



I can think of only one time when he had to do it and he did, last year against Auburn.  And the fact that he doesn't have to do it all himself says a lot for the rest of the team, the staff, and the program as a whole.

What would you rather have, a team that rides on the shoulders of one player who may be a great player; or a team that has an abundance of highly skilled players at their position that is not totally dependant upon one or 2 players?

If the BSU QB goes out, it's lights out for BSU, even with their pancake schedule.  McElroy goes out and it's not necessarily the end of the road for bama


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Wanna bet a $100 dollar bill that 191.2 passer rating won't stand?
> 
> BTW.. Last year McElroy threw an interception every 81 attempts.  Moore threw an interception every 143 attempts.  You must be proud!



need you be reminded of who bsu played last year?

oregon  
miami-oh  
fresno state  
bowling green  
uc davis  
tulsa  
hawaii  
san jose st.  
louisiana tech  
idaho  
utah state  
nevada  
new mexico st.  
tcu


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 17, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> need you be reminded of who bsu played last year?
> 
> oregon
> miami-oh
> ...



A good HS QB could put up good numbers against that schedule


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 17, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Tell me why this is a crazy deal ? Nebraska's average attendance last year was 85K and 10th best in the nation while  Boise State's average was 32K and 70th in the nation. So tell me how a home and home is a fair deal for Nebraska. Why does Boise State play a home and home with some of the DII schools ? That would be more of a fair deal then they want from Nebraska. Your Gator  freind is funny  . Or he knows your not going to be objective so he just says what you want to hear so you leave him alone.
> 
> Lets do some math. 85 divided by 32 equals 2.65 . So 2 for 1 seems fair to me .  If Nebraska does a home and home then they would do it with another BCS team so they get credit for the win.



Since you only want to quote part of the statement read it again....Option 1, 1 and done neutral site ( oh let me pick the Arizona Cardinals stadium) or a 1 for 1....Many folks would love to see Nebraska play a 1 and done,so why do they refuse...

Just admit it you don't want your team to play them,because you don't want them to lose...Here is the deal if BSU does play and they win it causes more schools to avoid them,if they lose then everyone comes on here and says SEE I TOLD YOU THEY WERE OVERRATED.....Put a playoff system in and get it done on the field,then we can see who is best that year for that game

My UF friend has been a season ticket holder for almost 20 yrs...He and I argue over everything including sports....Oh and I asked him to put BSU in place of UF and he gave them the same games I did,no input from me....


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 17, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Because unlike the SEC guys, when I see a team beat one of the top Pac 10 teams convincingly 2 years in a row, I realize its because that team must be pretty good.  A lot of the SEC guys make excuses when they get beat.  Bama vs Utah ring a bell, how about UCLA's sweep of UT?  You guys can use the excuse that the SEC has a tough conference schedule and blaw blaw blaw blaw blaw.  BSU can play with anyone in the SEC, week in and week out.  They are a big, smart, and deep football team with very good speed.  Every team seems to have a letdown during the year in conference play.   USC has had them, Oregon, Bama, UF, UGA, Ohio St, Texas, etc.  BSU doesn't have them.  With the exception of their rebuilding year in 2007, when they went 10-3, they have only lost 1 game, by 1 point!  If they go undefeated this year and win their bowl game, that will make 3 out of 5 undefeated seasons with one of those seasons being a 1 point loss to TCU in a bowl game.  Take out 2007, and this team is nearly perfect 3 of the last 4 years.



let me jump in here for a minute...I have been promoting  BSU on this thread as well.I have and have had others put BSU in place of all the SEC teams...Now we discussed the teams from the SEC having to play in Boise...Many of the folks I talk to do not give a large group of SEC teams a lot of chance to win in Boise,I do have a few in mind who could win there ...Depending upon who's schedule you use from the SEC we have BSU winning anywhere from 11 games to as few as 6....I do feel BSU can compete with many SEC teams that are in the middle to lower parts of the league,but I do not believe they could beat a team like Alabama during a season with only 1 week to prepare ( 2 weeks it would be interesting,3 weeks you can get me 50-50 and before people start blasting just look at the recent history for BSU w/ 2-3  weeks to prepare).....Having said that,I can and will continue to say put in a play off and let it be settled on the field


----------



## ACguy (Sep 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Since you only want to quote part of the statement read it again....Option 1, 1 and done neutral site ( oh let me pick the Arizona Cardinals stadium) or a 1 for 1....Many folks would love to see Nebraska play a 1 and done,so why do they refuse...
> 
> Just admit it you don't want your team to play them,because you don't want them to lose...Here is the deal if BSU does play and they win it causes more schools to avoid them,if they lose then everyone comes on here and says SEE I TOLD YOU THEY WERE OVERRATED.....Put a playoff system in and get it done on the field,then we can see who is best that year for that game
> 
> My UF friend has been a season ticket holder for almost 20 yrs...He and I argue over everything including sports....Oh and I asked him to put BSU in place of UF and he gave them the same games I did,no input from me....



Why should should a good BCS team play BSU on a neutral field , 1 for 1 or a one and done for 1M ? What does the BCS team get out of it ? 

Schools are avoiding BSU because they want a crazy deal. It would be like you buying a Colbalt for the price of a corvette.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 17, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Why should should a good BCS team play BSU on a neutral field , 1 for 1 or a one and done for 1M ? What does the BCS team get out of it ?
> 
> Schools are avoiding BSU because they want a crazy deal. It would be like you buying a Colbalt for the price of a corvette.



If they play them and win it will shut this entire debate down....That is what they get,but since many who try ill lose they just try to ignore them.I bet if BSU loses you will be the first on here to post,but if your team loses to a team BSU beat you won't say a word.....Bottom line play off system,then teams cannot avoid playing schools that they think are beneath them.....

A million dollars is what some of the  bowl games pay out to each team....just saying


----------



## ACguy (Sep 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If they play them and win it will shut this entire debate down....That is what they get,but since many who try ill lose they just try to ignore them.I bet if BSU loses you will be the first on here to post,but if your team loses to a team BSU beat you won't say a word.....Bottom line play off system,then teams cannot avoid playing schools that they think are beneath them.....
> 
> A million dollars is what some of the  bowl games pay out to each team....just saying



So good BCS teams should lose money and take a chance of losing an imbarrissing game just to prove that BSU is not that good ?  

Is that the only reason a BCS team should play BSU?

Why does Boise State not do home and homes with DII schools ? It would be about the same deal they want BCS teams to give them.


----------



## jmfauver (Sep 17, 2010)

ACguy said:


> So good BCS teams should lose money and take a chance of losing an imbarrissing game just to prove that BSU is not that good ?
> 
> Is that the only reason a BCS team should play BSU?
> 
> Why does Boise State not do home and homes with DII schools ? It would be about the same deal they want BCS teams to give them.




You are not worth my time...I have tried to make you think outside of your box but alas you are lost...The highlighted area has a point,but unlike some good teams they don't need to bring in a school to stomp by 60 to make them look good,they will play their games and beat the big boys on the big stage....


Just curious do you thin Cal is a good team in the Pac-10


----------



## ACguy (Sep 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You are not worth my time...I have tried to make you think outside of your box but alas you are lost...*The highlighted area has a point,but unlike some good teams they don't need to bring in a school to stomp by 60 to make them look good,they will play their games and beat the big boys on the big stage*....
> 
> 
> Just curious do you thin Cal is a good team in the Pac-10



Thats funny  . You may want to check Boise States schedule again. Boise state has played a DII school each of the last 5 years. 
2009 UC Davis 2008 Idaho State 2007 Weber State 
2006 Sacramento State 2005 Portland State

So tell me why these BCS teams should play Boise state on Boise states  terms.

Now that you know that Boise State does play DII schools tell my why they don't give them the same deal that they want bigger schools to give them.


----------



## Wacenturion (Sep 18, 2010)

Just because Boise is in the Wac you guys think they don't play anyone.  Just finished watching Nevada....a Wac team, stomp the #1 defense going into the third week....52-31.  Cal was never in the game.

Oh well you guys will just say Pathetic 10 again.  Got news for ya....you don't want to play Nevada either.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 18, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Just because Boise is in the Wac you guys think they don't play anyone.  Just finished watching Nevada....a Wac team, stomp the #1 defense going into the third week....52-31.  Cal was never in the game.
> 
> Oh well you guys will just say Pathetic 10 again.  Got news for ya....you don't want to play Nevada either.



Go to bed its late and you been drinking to much tonight  You were just giving props to Nevada LOL. I also watched the game and Cal is terrible. They have beat 2 really bad teams Colorado can't score on anybody. Your right it's the Pathetic 10 half the teams are just really bad Washington,  Washington State, Cal and UCLA. We will wait and see about Zona and Stanford. You need to say Boise needs to be watching out for Nevada


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey DBM.  UCLA isn't a very good Pac 10 team.  But they did sweep Tenn 2 years in a row.  A Tenn team that finished 2nd in its division. 

Last night was just typical Cal football.  They are either really good, or really bad.  Last year they beat Arizona and Stanford convicingly knocking both teams out of the rankings, and the next weekend they got crushed by Washington.  When Cal shows up for the game, they are as good as anyone in the country, but when they don't, they are as bad as anyone in th country.  Nevada isn't a bad football team either.  They aren't a powerhouse, but they can play football.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 18, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Just because Boise is in the Wac you guys think they don't play anyone.  Just finished watching Nevada....a Wac team, stomp the #1 defense going into the third week....52-31.  Cal was never in the game.
> 
> Oh well you guys will just say Pathetic 10 again.  Got news for ya....you don't want to play Nevada either.


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey David Mills.  Whats Bama's record against UCLA this decade?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 18, 2010)

*Hey Jet Jockey*



Comeaux said:


> Sooooooo just to be clear, please state your favorite team that you pull for. I thought you were a Washington Huskies fan. Or is it USC? A Pac-10 homer for sure.



Hey Jet Jockey, you never really answered my question


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 18, 2010)

I didn't need to.  I have answered that question numberous times.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 18, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> I didn't need to.  I have answered that question numberous times.



Well I thought you were a Washington Huskies fan but you sure do seem to have a lovefest with Kellen Moore and Boise State. I just wanted a clear answer from you since you seem to bounce from Pac-10 to the WAC to the Mountain West, etc. But I understand your reluctance to answer a simple question... you're simply confused about pulling for a weak wanna-be football team.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Hey David Mills. Whats Bama's record against UCLA this decade?


 
So Ol' Red is posing as a grunge baby from the left coast. Very creative. I mean, only he would start exercising a debate based on a restrictive date arguement. 

Dredge up the sanction and sucky coaching years at Bama and then pretend to use it in an arguement as if Bama was even relevent during those years of 0 scholarships and recruiting.

Speaking of the mighty left coast, next time your down that way ask your beer buddy Lame Kitten how those sanctions are working out for his program..


----------



## Jetjockey (Sep 18, 2010)

Miguel...  Those sanctions are working out to a 2-0 record with a QB who is going to be a stud!  Lame Kitten can coach, but its going to be a rough couple years.

Comeux.  In case you missed it before.  Yes, Im a Pac 10 guy and yes, Washington is my #1 team.  BUT, I respect everything BSU has done and ya, Im going to pull for the underdog.  I absolutely hate the BCS.  Its a popularity contest between the 6 BCS conferences, which are also a joke.  The Mountain West is twice the football conference that the Big East is, yet they don't get an automatic BCS bowl birth.   Im pulling for BSU to crush everyone they play and win the BCS championship against the SEC, Big 12, Big 10, and yes, even the Pac 10.  Id love to see the BCS become such a joke that we can eventually get a playoff.  Plus, I think BSU is a great football team this year.  They aren't a program that will play with the big boys year in and year out, but THIS year, with everyone back from last years team that went undefeated, they have the ability to play with anyone in the country.  Plus, they aren't a bunch of thugs like a lot of BCS teams have become.  Next year will be a different scenerio, but this year, BSU is very, very good.  And those kids deserve to play in the BCS game if they go undefeated for a second year in a row.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 18, 2010)

JJ, Bo Pelini and his Huskers are gonna wipe the floor with your Huskies. I guess that's what you call Pac-10 dominance


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 18, 2010)

This is really still a Thread??? LOL


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> This is really still a Thread??? LOL



It's morphed into about 9 different topics so far. Kinda like a Drivel thread.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 18, 2010)

Marks500 said:


> This is really still a Thread??? LOL



Blame me I brought back up after the VT vs James Madison tail kicking.


----------

